# Few from Yorkshire



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well last weekend I took the trip up to Yorkshire and stayed in Skipton for a few nights to try and get some more landscape photos. I basically covered all of the Yorkshire Dales and went up to the Tan Hill pub (Highest in Britain) and had a giant yorkshire pudding 

Just been looking through them and edited a few and pretty pleased with the results. Still got a few more to edit and tweak but thought I would post up a few and see what you lot all think.

Had a bit of trouble getting the img code from Flickr and these seem to come out really small ?? 

Hope you enjoy them,
Ed


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks for taking the time to do that, i live on the moors there and it is one of the most beautifull places on earth. Some of the scenery is just breath taking. If you make the trip again put a thread up and we will see if we can get a little meet together again, there is a few of us meet up from time to time, could mix landscapes with cars


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

stangalang said:


> thanks for taking the time to do that, i live on the moors there and it is one of the most beautifull places on earth. Some of the scenery is just breath taking. If you make the trip again put a thread up and we will see if we can get a little meet together again, there is a few of us meet up from time to time, could mix landscapes with cars


Right think Ive sorted the image sizes, you can now click on them if you want to see them larger 
Its lovely up their, love Arkengarthdale and especially at the moment you can get some lovely colours of the heathers etc.

A meet would be good. I will be coming back up your way soon, want to walk up to Malham Cove or anywhere more accessible to get to the rock pavements as these will be great for photography.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

got a colour version of 2? maybe even popped with the red of the signs?

there's a lot where - for my taste - too much is happening very close to the edge of the frame. 

Bret


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Bret, Ive only edited the second one in black and white but will have a play in colour or maybe just turn down the saturation but the colours were quite flat due to the conditions.
I see what you mean about the edges and Ill keep playing around with the images on photoshop but personally I like quite them cropped down like that, but everyone is different in their tastes.

What do you reckon to the first image? I quite like the contrast in the shadows and highlights and strong colours.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yes, but i'd like more space below the sheep. The horizon's in the right place, the crop suits, but... it's a 3:1 now, right? what about one of the cinema formats, like 2.35:1?

Bret


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I think your right Ill bring it down a touch, thanks Brett :thumb:

Great scenery though, loved it their.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

once upon a time I lived in West Yorkshire. Very nice. Now I just have lakes at every turn and a winter wonderland for five months of the year 

#2 - you could do some very subtle colour corrections and let the red pop without overdoing it... I suspect the moorland is green/brown and the scudding clouds grey? 

Bret


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for some great pics of gods own country

but then im biased


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I like number 2 the best Ed. :thumb: What kit do you use and whats your Flickr name?
Phil


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cheers guys :thumb:

Erm I have;

Nikon D80
Nikon 18-135mm
Nikon VR 70-300mm
Nikon 1.4x tele converter
Sigma 10-20mm

Nikon D700
Sigma 14-24mm
Sigma 24-70mm

Nikon SB-600 Speedlight
Loads of filters etc and all other bits and bobs :lol:

Expensive just like detailing 

But for these photos mainly used my D700 with 24-70mm lens, tripod and filters :thumb:

Heres my Flickr mate;
http://www.flickr.com/photos/e_ashwood/

Not much on their at the moment and I do have more of my older photos on another account but cant remember the link 

But their is a few nice ones on their, glad to see your getting into photography now Phil the step up to DSLR is great and gives you much more opportunity at getting some amazing photos. Liked your long exposures, going to go south coast when the weather is relatively nice again so might have a go at some then :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Cheers guys :thumb:
> 
> Erm I have;
> 
> ...


Cool, ive just bought the Nikon VR 55-200 to go with my kit lens and have outgrown my Lowepro Altus 120 very quickly so bought a Nova 180 AW today. I keep seeing the Sigma 10-20mm pop up and was just looking...£400 ish innit. I am getting bang into it but am still yet to go out properly with the camera.
Im interested in the processing side also and wondered how do you put your name on the photos? 
Phil


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

The 180 is good bag, I think I have that one :lol: have too many bags now as I keep outgrowing them lol.
Yeah I use Photoshop CS4 mainly and have Photomatrix Pro too for a bit of HDR.

I think I read you have photoshop on another thread so on the eft hand side ull see the tools bit and you should see a T symbol click on that and drag to make a text box then jsut add the text you want then on the top of the screen you can change colour, font etc etc. The when you done click the tick at the top also and then move the text around and to be more accurate use the arrow keys on your keyboard. Also remember to flatten the the image after which is under layer --> flatten image (down the bottom probably)

Hopefully that isnt a crap set of instructions but hard to explain when typing :lol:


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice photo's! I've been living here for the past 10 years and am yet to get tired of the views. :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> The 180 is good bag, I think I have that one :lol: have too many bags now as I keep outgrowing them lol.
> Yeah I use Photoshop CS4 mainly and have Photomatrix Pro too for a bit of HDR.
> 
> I think I read you have photoshop on another thread so on the eft hand side ull see the tools bit and you should see a T symbol click on that and drag to make a text box then jsut add the text you want then on the top of the screen you can change colour, font etc etc. The when you done click the tick at the top also and then move the text around and to be more accurate use the arrow keys on your keyboard. Also remember to flatten the the image after which is under layer --> flatten image (down the bottom probably)
> ...


Im off to try it now!:thumb: I have CS4 & 5 Extended:thumb: Have you tried Oloneo for HDR? Its free.

Edit: Right, nearly there but before i click can you save it so it goes on every pic quickly?
Phil

Woohoo









Once i'd messed about with the pic after putting the watermark on i then couldnt change the colour. Is that normal?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing some great inspirational shots there.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

So Edward, are youre shots pano's or are they done with the sigma 10-20mm lens?
Phil


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

read the EXIF.

__
https://flic.kr/p/4967261156

And the answer is "neither". I'm pretty sure there's a 0.3 ND grad in use, though.

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

don't forget this is an FF sensor, so 24 looks like a real 24 and not the 36 equivalent length of the crop cameras.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Once i'd messed about with the pic after putting the watermark on i then couldnt change the colour. Is that normal?


Thats because when the image is 'flattened' it basically saves all of the layers you have into the one image. So when your editing the photo, on the right hand side when you have added text you will see the text layer so just double click on it and you can edit it etc, but when you flatten it its saves it onto the background layer (your image) so its one layer and one file so then your ready to save it. Hope thats explained it okay :lol: nice pic though , maybe go on shadow/highlights under adjustments and fiddle with them in advanced mode to boost the blacks and whites to get a greater contrast :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> So Edward, are youre shots pano's or are they done with the sigma 10-20mm lens?
> Phil





bretti_kivi said:


> read the EXIF.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4967261156
> ...


Phil - I took the photos on my 24-70mm lens

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-sigma-24-70mm-f2-8-ex-dg-macro-lens-nikon-fit/p1005218

and then I have cropped them down into panos as its makes the landscapes for the these photos more dramatic imo. The 10-20mm wont work with the D700 as it has a full frame sensor, tbh the 10-20 rarely gets used now and its in as good as new condition  But saying this the 10-20mm is great heres a photo I took with my D80 and the 10-20mm, not the best of photos but shows the quality of the lens :thumb:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2478833036

Bret - Didnt actually use a filter for this photo, didn't have time  was a quick jump out the car and snap shot and I then added in the graduated filter on Photoshop :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Phil - I took the photos on my 24-70mm lens
> 
> http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-sigma-24-70mm-f2-8-ex-dg-macro-lens-nikon-fit/p1005218
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks. Ive been back and messed with the shadows etc and its defo better now so thanks.
Phil


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely images.

I love the Sky in 1

I'm not sure about Panos in mono tbh though.


----------

